# General > The Literature Network >  SHAKESPEARE SONNETS

## 3saintjoan7

What's happened to "Shakespeare Sonnet-A-Day?"--Please, I'm addicted!

(In your data bank but have not received them in quite a while--please advise!)

Thanks-

3saintjoan7

----------


## Admin

IS it possible that the newsletter was accidentially filtered out by a spam filter?

I still send it out 3 days a week and I have 3 or 4 addresses subscribed to it at different points to check for distribution and they all get it.

----------


## 3saintjoan7

Thanks for your reply-

I'm new to computers and don't know from spam filters, but if there is one going on at my e-mail address, what do I do about it to keep getting the sonnets?

Many thanks!

----------


## Admin

It depends who your isp is. Or who you use for email.

----------


## 3saintjoan7

Hi again,

ISP???

Using AOL for e-mail-

Thanks-

----------


## Admin

well aol filters some emails out automatically, there might be something under your mail controls.

Though I do test the newsletter with an aol address and it usually goes through.

----------


## 3saintjoan7

Thanks-will check out the mail controls-

Regards-

----------

